# Mk 51 Automatic Rocket Launcher 5" info needed



## hawkeye2an (Aug 2, 2011)

I am interested in the Mk 51 Automatic Rocket Launcher used on LCM(R) in the closing days of World War II. After reading Capt Fluckey's "Thunder Below" I am looking to build a model of the USS Barb on her last war patrol, when she used one of these to attack a couple of Japanese cities. I have a line drawing and several pictures of multiple banks of them on LCM(R)s. The pictures are all from fairly far away and the line drawings are from only two angles. I have found reference to a goverment booklet (manual?): 

"Rocket Launcher Mk 51 Mod 0." CIT JEC 26. OSRD Report No. 2448 25 April 1945. 

Can anybody help? 

I would be willing to share what I have if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Andy


----------

